# Car Audio Demo Booth



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking at building a good demo booth for our new shop. I'm curious about how to make a stable power supply unit (110v to 12v) for everything as far as amps and head units go, to demo them with all the components and subs without something cooking. We have all the templates notched out for easy swapping as far as the speakers go, and the calcuated airspace for them, floor is carpeted, the only thing we have left is to install the power supply unit(s). Any help will be appreciated.


----------

